# Snowplow Questions



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello everyone!

I'm curious on what people like better, the standard Fisher Minute Mount design or the Minute Mount II?

Also, no one mentions Diamond much here, does anyone like Diamond around her? I like the older Diamond snowplows.

Is 7'6" too small for a 3/4 ton and why?

My neighbor has a Diamond plow on his 1-ton and the hydraulic goes almost once or twice a year. Why is this? His plow is a heavy-duty 9 foot and he thinks it's the weight.


Sincerely,
Cigam


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I have the original Minute Mount on my truck and am very happy with it. Mine is a late MM1 and therefore has the (improved?) Insta Act hydraulics the same as the MM2. Mounting wise the only operational difference is the MM2 uses a single lever on the driver's side to lock and unlock the pins. I have to walk around to both sides to set or release the pins. The reality is I have to go to both sides anyway to hook and unhook the electrics so to me it isn't a big advantage to the MM2. The only reason I have this particular plow is that I got a good deal on it used. I pretty much lucked into it and when I trade trucks in a couple of years it will still be compatible to Fisher harnesses and mounts for a newer truck.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

The obvious disadvantage to having a 7'6" on a 3/4 ton is that you could be moving alot more snow with an 8' or more and stil not kill the truck. The more plowing you do the more snow your going to want to move faster. If your doing your drive witha 3/4 ton and a 7'6" its fine. IMO a 7'6" looks al little strange on a 3/4 ton. The only time i can see having a major problem with a plow being too small is with a dually and the rear wheels riding in the snow. Too big is a different story.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like the ultra mount western out did fisher mm2


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I try to go with service. Use the closest dealer to your location in case you have problems.


----------

